# Black out the back of the screen when I use the guide.



## SteveDavis (May 30, 2010)

Black out the back of the screen when I use the guide or do not make it semi-transparent. I cannot read the description of the shows due to the background showing through the guide. It's really hard on the eyes.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmm. If this is done, I would suggest it be an option you toggle on and off. Personally, I like to be able to continue to watch the show in the background while I'm seeing what comes on next or later.

Barbeedoll


----------



## SteveDavis (May 30, 2010)

Options are always good. I can't see the show very well behind the guide anyway, so unless it's in the top corner of the screen (like with the TiVo menus) why bother to show it at all?


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm with Steve. I find the show descriptions tough to read most of the time. Our Dish DVR (four years old at that) was far superior in this regard. It had a live TV window in the top right corner (nothing overlaid on it), channel listing/guide on the bottom half of the screen, and show description on the top left corner, all perfectly easy to view.


----------

